# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Pastoraal Centrum Saron

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Pastoraal Centrum Saron
Paandersdijk 2
Beuningen

Bezoek de website van Pastoraal Centrum Saron


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Pastoraal Centrum Saron.*

----------


## Gert Brinks

In 2012 ben ik op Saron gekomen en bijna een jaar bij elkaar hier geweest. 
Ik heb echt goede ervaringen aan Saron. Ik durf zelfs te zeggen dat het mijn leven veranderd heefd. 
Zelf kom ik uit het westen waar het altijd druk en dynamisch maar ook onpersoonlijk kan zijn. Hoe anders is dan een instelling wat zo mooi in de rustige natuur van Twente ligt. Alleen dat is al genezend als je in de knoop zit. 
Saron Pastoraal Centrum werkt echt vanuit een christelijke, evangelische identiteit. Hulpvragers komen uit alle kerkelijke achtergronden. Heel leuk. 
Eerst heb ik een "terapeutisch traject" gevolgt om te werken aan een aantal hulpvragen. Mijn therapeut heeft me daar goed in geholpen en het terapeutische programma was ook super! 
Daarna bleek dat ik eigenlijk toch niet naar huis kon en heb ik in samenspraak of overleg met mijn psychiater ervoor gekozen om Begeleid Wonen te doen, om echt het leven te leren leven. Wat ik bijzonder vond is dat in de tussentijd toen er een PGB werd aangevraagd, mijn geld op was, maar Saron mij niet naar huis stuurde en een goede regeling trof, zodat ik voor een maand maar een paar euro per week hoefde te betalen. 
Soms hoor je negatieve verhalen over pGB. Ik heb geen negatieve opmerkingen hierover. Ik kreeg een zorgzwaarte pakket van het ciz omdat ik al heel veel behandeling in de gzz heb gehad. In het Pgb zat geen dagbesteding indicatie in, omdat ik in de ziektewet zit, maar ondanks dat kon ik gewoon het dagprogramma volgen op saron en had ik 2 tot 3 gesprekken per week en nog alle randzorg er om heen. het Zorgkantoor storte elke keer het geld op mijn PGB rekening. 
Het persoonlijke, christelijke, toegewijde klimaat vond ik op Saron heel goed. De begeleiders vond ik professioneel. De activiteitenbegeleiders niet altijd. De dagsluitingen van de AB'ERS vond ik de eerste maanden interessant en oke, maar later ging ik daar niet meer naartoe. Ook vanwege het nivo. Bij sommigen te laag (bijv. door sommige vrijwilligers die wel hun best doen, daar niet van). 
Ik vind Saron heel laagdrempelig en liefdevol. Ik mis het af en toe nog. Het heeft mij ook echt verder geholpen. Door goede begeleiding ben ik uit mijn problemen gekomen en kan ik met meer energie er weer tegenaan in mijn huis. 
Op Saron lopen allemaal verschillende mensen. Allemaal 18 jaar of ouders. Volgens mij geen eindleeftijd. Veel mensen die er gewoon begeleiding otnvangen, een kleinere groep voor therapie (saron geeft dit niet aan mensen met zorgindicatie voor begeleiding) en ook mensen die komen om lichamelijk aan te sterken. 
Als je christen bent is Saron heel goed!! Als je niets met geloof hebt, dan is de begeleiding verder prima en goed, maar zul je je er toch minder goed thuis voelen denk ik. 
Kijk hier op de website: www.saron.net

----------


## Gert Brinks

Ik had gezegd: 



> Op Saron lopen allemaal verschillende mensen. Allemaal 18 jaar of ouders. Volgens mij geen eindleeftijd.


Ik bedoel natuurlijk niet te zeggen 18 jaar of ouders, maar 18 jaar en ouder.  :Smile:  
Saron was trouwens pas geleden op de EO bij geloven op 2. Volgde ze een client, een begeleider en de directeur. Gaf ook een leuke indruk!

----------

